
Job Titles That Can Sink Your Startup - taylorwc
http://steveblank.com/2010/09/13/job-titles-that-can-sink-your-startup/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
hga
A duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1686430>.

